# Tiny, dark and dirty...



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, the sounds horrible
its like the proverb
care, and not fine stables, make a good horse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! No windows? Tiny? That sounds terrible! 
But, I guess they think as long as they are taking good care of their horses otherwise, then there's no need for a top-notch stable.


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. Are you going to continue to keep your horse there or are you going to move it? I _guess_ a tiny stall is ok as long as they get a LOT of out of stall time. But if not, I'd say find another place. You want your money to go somewhere that you think it's worth it.


----------

